# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  استمع الى القرأن الكريم لشيخك المفضل بدون انقطاع

## محمد السيد

*تعال علي (سطح المكتب) و اضغط (كليك يمين) ثم اختار
 new 
 ... ... ... ومنها
 Shortcut
 ... ...
 هايظهر لك نافذه بها مستطيل من فضلك الصق هذا احد هذه الروابط 
 الإذاعة العامة - اذاعة متنوعة لمختلف القراء
 mms://50.22.223.13/radio 
 إذاعة القارئ ماهر المعيقلي
 mms://50.22.223.13/maher 
 إذاعة القارئ أحمد العجمي
 mms://50.22.223.13/ajm 
 إذاعة القارئ سعود الشريم
 mms://50.22.223.13/shur 
 إذاعة القارئ عبدالباسط عبدالصمد
 mms://50.22.223.13/basit 
 إذاعة القارئ عبدالرحمن السديس
 mms://50.22.223.13/sds 
 إذاعة القارئ سعد الغامدي
 mms://50.22.223.13/s_gmd 
 إذاعة القارئ محمد صديق المنشاوي
 mms://50.22.223.13/minsh 
 إذاعة القارئ عبدالباسط عبدالصمد - المصحف المجود
 mms://50.22.223.13/basit_mjwd 
 إذاعة القارئ مشاري العفاسي
 mms://50.22.223.13/afs 
 إذاعة القارئ خالد القحطاني
 mms://50.22.223.13/qht 
 إذاعة القارئ ناصر القطامي
 mms://50.22.223.13/qtm 
 إذاعة القارئ فارس عباد
 mms://50.22.223.13/frs_a 
 إذاعة القارئ إدريس أبكر
 mms://50.22.223.13/abkr 
 إذاعة القارئ ياسر الدوسري
 mms://50.22.223.13/yasser 
 إذاعة القارئ شيخ أبو بكر الشاطري
 mms://50.22.223.13/shatri 
 ثم next 
 ثم سميها بالاسم الذى فوق الرابط 
 ثم finish 
 وفي النهاية تجد علي سطح المكتب (ايقونة) وشكلها زي (المديا بلاير او الريل بلير) 
 المهم اضغط عليها 2 كليك تعمل معك اذاعة القران الكريم التى اخترتها . 
 انشرها ولك الاجر وثواب لعلها تكون فى ميزان حسناتك إن شاء اله*

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله  خيرا حبيبي

----------


## abdalwahd

جزاك الله خيراا

----------


## abdo466935

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## tamaless

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## adiga

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## gamil

جزاك الله على هذا المجهود

----------


## mossab

شكرا جزيلا

----------

